# Easy Way to Train Your Pup



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2016)

Just let him watch training videos!


----------



## Guitarist (May 17, 2016)

Hope it works better on puppies than ponies!  

(We once tried to teach a pony to longe by having him watch his horse buddy being longed. It was enough to make a horselaugh.)


----------



## fureverywhere (May 17, 2016)

Cute pictures! Reminds me of a video I watched on dog training. Heaven knows what the noise in the video meant to Sophie but she tried to charge the computer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just let him watch training videos!


That pup looks very intent on learning, or he is thinking, no way am I going to do that!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just let him watch training videos!


That's funny!


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 3, 2018)

What a great picture.  Animals are the greatest!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, come on. Everybody knows that our dogs train us. I am my pom's personal slave.


----------

